

RFC for 3 weeks: National Strategy for Trusted Identities - timf
http://www.nstic.ideascale.com/

======
tptacek
They might as well put a giant picture of a unicorn next to a bulletpoint
saying "invent unicorns". Internet-scale identity management is the White
Whale of software feature development; the corpses of _hundreds_ of startups
are chained to it like Fedallah by their CVS, SVN, and ClearCase repositories.

